# day light



## Stephane_jetta_2017 (Oct 18, 2017)

Good day
Last winter I changed the OEM bulb day light by LED ones.
Last week one of the LED broke, i managed to changed the driver one, but the passenger one seems jammed.
I managed to counter clock unlock the "bulb" but it seems still stuck, I think 2 of the 3 lock are free but the 3rd one it still lock.
Does it happen to someone else?
How can I removed it, i am worry to brake something
Thanks
stef


----------

